# HELP Cuyi installation FT23R USB UART



## zacharydray (Apr 23, 2011)

Help! Installation of cuyi cutter plotter.
I've install my cuyi cutter in my pc and did not detect the usb serial port. It said FT23R USB UART. Ano kaya problema nito?

Thanks.


----------



## psot759 (Nov 17, 2010)

Naku same tayo. Malapit n ako sumurender dito sa cuyi ko. I bought it last dec pero hindi ko siya pa nagagamit ng matagl. Ngayon ko palang siya ginagamit and mahirap intindihin procedure niya. Naguguluhan na rin ako. Wala nang oras na nag function ng ok. After a few hours of testing bigla na lang hindi na babasahin ng cpu yung mga usb ports kung san siya nakakabit. Im thinking of replacing it with another brand. May ka group ako na baka redsail na lang subukan namin.


----------

